# Chondrodysplasia-like Dwarfism in the Miniature Horse



## Arion Mgmt (Oct 5, 2013)

As promised when I finished my thesis I would let the Lilbeginnings be notifies for all those that helped and showed interest.

I am presently working on the paper to be submitted to a peer reviewed magazine. Should be done shortly. Until then you can read the pdf from the UK library. The tests are being optimized for the testing machines here at Gluck so they are not ready.... YET. UK has applied for the patents to these tests. So UK will be the only place to have your horses tested in the US. If you are outside the US it is different.

http://uknowledge.uky.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1012&context=gluck_etds

Regards,

John Eberth


----------



## ohmt (Oct 5, 2013)

You are AMAZING, John. This is one of the biggest steps in miniature horse history. Off to read your thesis!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2013)

Will have to leave my reading until tomorrow when I can give it my full attention, but just wanted to add my thanks to that offered above for all the work and time that you have put into this subject, we really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't open pdf files




Can someone please copy it and email it to me so I can get to read it? Pretty please?

[email protected]

Thank you for all your hard work John!


----------



## REO (Oct 6, 2013)

I think I can. Yes please! I've waited years for John's writings. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you SO much for all your work on this!!! I can't wait to read your thesis. I hope that mini breeders (not us any longer) will be willing and anxious to take advantage of the tests when they are available. A major milestone for the miniature horse industry for sure!!!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks John! I started reading it yesterday when I saw you mention it on Facebook.

I am still patiently waiting for the testing to begin, thanks to all your amazing and hard work.





Susan O.


----------



## REO (Oct 7, 2013)

I know it's a lot of work. Thank you SO much Sis!!!!

And thank YOU John!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you!! I loved your thesis dedication, especially the part to your Mom and Dad that is what it's all about God and family. I'd like to say a big congratulations to you.

I've followed you on this topic for many, many years and am so happy to see your passion represented so well. This future test will be a most important step into the future of the Miniature Horse. This will be a very valuable asset to all who still breed to better the industry and even though I no longer breed I will certainly test my two little horses that I kept here. Please keep us updated John.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for pinning this! I hope more people get to see it and realize the implications to the miniature horse industry. Now, my wish is that with the Lupton's instigating the change to the AMHA rules so that color test results can (but are NOT REQUIRED TO) be added to the registration certificate that it will be an easy change to just VOLUNTARILY add dwarfism test results. If this is done along with DNA testing there should be no question of identity. The horses who test test negative can be advertised as such and we will likely see their value increase. Then all you need to do to assure no more dwarfs in your herd is to test and not breed two carriers (of the same gene) together. Just the same way we avoid Lethal White foals - which isn't by getting rid of all the carriers.


----------

